# Vehicle WiFi any benefit?



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

My Sienna comes with WiFi capability.

My phones are unlimited plans.

Any RS benefit to pay $20 a month for unlimited (though it will be slowed after 22GB)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> My Sienna comes with WiFi capability.
> 
> My phones are unlimited plans.
> 
> Any RS benefit to pay $20 a month for unlimited (though it will be slowed after 22GB)


no.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Do not use your wifi for pax.

Period.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I have WiFi for my radio and my dash cam. Unless you have stuff you want to run independently of your phone it’s not worth getting. Using your phone for a hotspot while running Uber is hard on it. Also if you have a family it’s good for the kids so they can bring a tablet. If you don’t have a reason then don’t pay for it. Free WiFi to passengers is a bad idea, they are a security risk that you could be held accountable for, they won’t tip you anymore either


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> My Sienna comes with WiFi capability.
> 
> My phones are unlimited plans.
> 
> Any RS benefit to pay $20 a month for unlimited (though it will be slowed after 22GB)


You’re using a new Sienna for rideshare?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Using your phone for a hotspot while running Uber is hard on it.


@NicFit can you please elaborate on this? I was thinking of using hotspot to run an iPad so that I could have a bigger screen for Uber, while running Lyft on the iPhone. what are the downsides of running hotspot?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> @NicFit can you please elaborate on this? I was thinking of using hotspot to run an iPad so that I could have a bigger screen for Uber, while running Lyft on the iPhone. what are the downsides of running hotspot?


Latency.... You will lag.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Latency.... You will lag.


Complete bullshit.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> @NicFit can you please elaborate on this? I was thinking of using hotspot to run an iPad so that I could have a bigger screen for Uber, while running Lyft on the iPhone. what are the downsides of running hotspot?


I do the same thing. It works fine. There is no downside apart from the cost.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> @NicFit can you please elaborate on this? I was thinking of using hotspot to run an iPad so that I could have a bigger screen for Uber, while running Lyft on the iPhone. what are the downsides of running hotspot?


Don’t use it for Uber. Hotspots for some reason aren’t very good on the gps location, it’ll lag about sometimes. If you want to use a tablet get one with its own cellular signal. Hotspots causes issues, your phone isn’t really designed to be more then a temporary hotspot. It will overheat and drain the battery even when plugged in sometimes


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Complete bullshit.


No it's not. Did it this way for 6 months till I got a dedicated line for 15.00 a month. The speed and Latency improve immensely after I was a dedicated line. Don't have the speed test anymore butt ya..... Your wrong. 

Common sense will tell you it's like going through another gateway to get to your tablet or your hotspot device that you're using on the back side. It's never going to be as fast as the original connection and most times it's going to be slower. That's basic physics


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Teeeeechnically every element of phones, wifi, cell data, and gps is physics. But i do agree there shouldnt be an issue as long as the hotspot providing hardware is competent. Gps is reliant on its own radios in the device and seperate satellites. Not gonna say there isnt the possibility of any extra latency transmitting that data to and from the mapping app/software but generally a few more miliseconds shouldnt cause issue. If issues do arise, get a better hotspot device as that is more likely to be the problem.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nythain said:


> Teeeeechnically every element of phones, wifi, cell data, and gps is physics. But i do agree there shouldnt be an issue as long as the hotspot providing hardware is competent. Gps is reliant on its own radios in the device and seperate satellites. Not gonna say there isnt the possibility of any extra latency transmitting that data to and from the mapping app/software but generally a few more miliseconds shouldnt cause issue. If issues do arise, get a better hotspot device as that is more likely to be the problem.


Ah, the devil is in the details! I thought of this yesterday watching a youtube video. Comparing total wireless speed vs. actual verizon. But the total wireless phone was an iphone 12 and the android phone was a cheap LG or such. And they wondered why TW was faster? Hmmm... different equipment different results.


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> You’re using a new Sienna for rideshare?


Kinda sorta... mixed personal use and my day job requires a delivery capability.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you really wanna know the why it will lag is cause of.... Well a garden hose science.

One stream feeding 2 sprinklers will always be slower then just one sprinkler and one hose....


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The security part is that for it to be useful for pax it has to be an open (no password) hotspot. When they use it to look up kiddie porn you are the one in the hot seat when they track it down.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Atavar said:


> The security part is that for it to be useful for pax it has to be an open (no password) hotspot. When they use it to look up kiddie porn you are the one in the hot seat when they track it down.


Kiddie porn in the Uber? Shocking!


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> If you really wanna know the why it will lag is cause of.... Well a garden hose science.
> 
> One stream feeding 2 sprinklers will always be slower then just one sprinkler and one hose.... It's that dumb down enough so you can understand it Chef...... Moron.


While this would be true on a potato, any decent phone with 4g lte or 5g can handle splitting the radios for two concurrent connections. Especially if its just rideshare apps (op stated wanting to easily multi app uber and lyft). My 5g sprint connection on a dated galaxy s10 with samsung bloat gets better speedtest results than a lot of home wifi. Half of good bandwidth is still decent bandwidth. I wouldnt try multi apping on a hotspot with a pax streaming hd netflix at the same time but again, anything better than a potato can handle what op wants to do.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Brotherlove said:


> Kinda sorta... mixed personal use and my day job requires a delivery capability.


Well, I gotta say….it may currently be the best rideshare beast there is. Aside from initial cost, of course.
UberX,UberXL,Uber Comfort, Uber Green, Connect, Pet, Deliveries, Lyft, LyftXL, Lyft Preferred…..can’t get much better than that.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Atavar said:


> The security part is that for it to be useful for pax it has to be an open (no password) hotspot. When they use it to look up kiddie porn you are the one in the hot seat when they track it down.


Yea, because you can’t see the device that was downloading the porn. You’ve only been able to track unique IMEIs since 1991.


----------



## RyanShort (Sep 14, 2020)

There is no benefit from free Wi-Fi. I wouldn't do that if I were you. In addition, the above was correctly said. It is not known what your passenger can do through your Wi-Fi network. He can threaten someone, he can sell drugs, but whatever you want. I don't think that you are bored with living without problems. In addition, uber trips usually do not take more than thirty minutes. Thus, I believe that your passengers will cope perfectly without the Internet. You can organize a good and fast Internet for yourself, and that's it. In any case, it's up to you to decide, and I hope that everything will be fine.

*__*
https://okaapps.com/product/1455463454


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got t mobile 55 + plan unlimited. And 2 new tablets they give you 5gb free per month hot spot and slow it down after that .
Had 1 year now 3 lines unlimited $90 ,w tax 
5g


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Went ahead and activated the WiFi 

Going out of town to a place with zero WiFi for a week.

Got some work to do listing Ebay items, uploading videos etc...

Plan to make my Sienna into a rolling office for my photography and Ebay gigs.

Sometimes the wait in the airport Q can be long in between XL rides.

Pax won't know and I could see benefit if I ever needed to file a complaint in uploading video.


----------

